# Rooster crow



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, my Black Orpington rooster has finally started crowing at six and a half months old! His crow is in a rather low pitch and not very loud. He is my first rooster, so I am wondering if this is how his crowing will always sound? Or do roosters' crowing voices change over time as they get more mature? I really like the way he sounds now but if it changes i'm ok with that. I do like the fact that his crow is not high pitched and shrill! I welcome comments by people with more rooster experience!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It seems the more shrill the smaller the bird. My little d'Uccle would make ears bleed his was so shrill. My neighbor's game bird had a loud crow but not shrill. My Silkies fell somewhere in between the two.

Since your guy just started it might change some more but probably not a lot.

And crows are recognizable. If you had more than one you would get to where you knew who was doing the crowing.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2020)

That's good to know! I'm raising some chicks and would like to keep one or two food from that batch. They're bantams so I'm sure they will sound different! My Black Orpington roo is a very sweet bird. I bought him at about four months old because I wanted to have a rooster and Orpington roos have a good reputation. I know any breed can produce both mean and nice roosters but I figured the odds were better with this breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My husband was surprised when I'd hear one of the boys crow where we couldn't see them. They were all Silkies at that time. I could say that's King or that's Ducky crowing or whichever others were out there. So even within the same breed their voices can be different enough to tell who was making their presence known.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It will likely change some as he matures but it will level out. Does he still sound like he is being strangled?

Robin is right, the smaller the bird, the higher pitch the crow. So your Orp should have a mellow tone when he fully matures.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I am getting a Welsummer rooster(a baby right now). Does anyone know the type of crow and frequency this breed usually has?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every bird has its own voice just like people. If it has other roos close by they can get into crowing contests a couple of times a day. If not, he'll probably be a bit quieter.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

All I can say is that my 1lb roo is shrieky and shrill, and my 10lb is low and loud... kinda like a car horn vs a foghorn.... ha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You just described a bantam crow versus a large fowl crow perfectly. We need to remember that.


----------

